# giant Triton router



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

Thread it for a starting pin for free hand work. It's much safer to pivot the work piece in from a solid point than to simply push it in unsupported for the initial cut. Control is the name of the game.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't work about the hole. My router plate looks like Swiss cheese. 
Nice router, you got a good one.


----------



## csifishguy (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys I thonk I will pin it thats a great idea, thanks


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been using this monster in my table for years. Other nice features is that the switch locks off and then when you raise the bit up it locks the shaft for you. Also, this thing has lots of power. I have a tiny trailer that my tahoe doesn't even know is behind it. This router takes a big bit and doesn't even know it's there. No slowing down at all.

Customer service has also been good.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

You could fill the hole with JB Weld epoxy.

Question for the OP - do you have any dust collection attached to the router? I have the same saw with a Bosch 1617 mounted under the table. It has an adapter for a DC hose. I have been considering the Triton as my next router purchase.
Thanks.
Mike


----------



## csifishguy (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks mt stringer. Yes I found a guy on this site that made a great fence that has a built in dust collector and it works great.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## AntarcticTraveler (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, very new to woodworking. A few questions on the Trition. After the bit height is adjusted to where you want it to be, is there a locking mechanism such that the bit doesn't wander up or down when in use? If using Ridgid's R4512 TS, should the added router table go on the left or right extension? Is this up to us to decide when we are mounting it? Is there a better side it should be mounted on? Is a phenolic plate better than an aluminum plate or the other way around? Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## bigfred (Nov 24, 2012)

has anyone trouble with 1/4 collet sticking in the triton 3 1/4 hp router. I have not tried the 1/2 collet.


----------



## csifishguy (Dec 8, 2009)

I have not had trouble with mine because I am to afraid to use a 1/4 bit , I work at the morgue and saw one break off and kill a guy so I stick with 1/2


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

AntarcticTraveler: I have the baby Triton and I believe it is identical to the larger router except for HP. There is a lever on the router (shown in this photo on he right side of the logo/name) that locks the height adjustment.


----------

